# What's a blob?



## Ethan (Oct 18, 2009)

A blob can mean either a no-pointer, or an unfinished hole. If a player finishes the hole, it is good practice to put the actual score down unless asked to "blob" it.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 18, 2009)

Would anyone like to offer their definition of a "blob"

Today, the guys I played against described their card as having two "blobs".....to which I replied, "not blobs, I have you down for a score but with no points"...

To my mind, a blob is when you don't finish the hole and don't record a score, the same as an N/R or a dash.

If you've had a crack at a putt for a six, say, then tapped in for a 7, I'll mark my card with a 7.

- - - 

All this started a few weeks back after I made a triple-bogey 7 after going OOB on a hole. The chap I was playing with said "I'll put you down for a blob then?" to which I replied....."NO....put me down for a 7"...the difference being that some of us like to know our gross score.

So, to me, unless it's wasting time or messing about with the game, I'll finish the hole and record a score. If I'm playing with another player and they don't want to tap in a 3" putt for a triple and record a NO RETURN, that's fine.

I don't want blobbed-out marks on my card....clearly, if I'm going to make an 8 or something, I'll have picked up anyway.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought it only referred to no points at a hole when you're playing stableford. Otherwise it's an NR (no return).


----------



## RGDave (Oct 18, 2009)

A blob can mean either a no-pointer, or an unfinished hole. If a player finishes the hole, it is good practice to put the actual score down unless asked to "blob" it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness for some agreement.

A pint in your direction.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 18, 2009)

John

I would say you blob a hole but NR a round (if stroke).

But you can blob and still have a handicap reduction.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 18, 2009)

But you can blob and still have a handicap reduction.
		
Click to expand...

Of course. Potentially you could have a few blobs, still make 36+ points or so and get cut.

I escaped the dreaded blobs today by making double-at-worst...shame there were no birdies today, that would have put me closer to 36 points...


----------



## Ethan (Oct 18, 2009)

But you can blob and still have a handicap reduction.
		
Click to expand...

Of course. Potentially you could have a few blobs, still make 36+ points or so and get cut.
		
Click to expand...

I bet there is a "at my club ..." post saying tis is not possible.


----------



## DMC (Oct 18, 2009)

I have always considerd a 'blob'to be nil points on a hole during stableford.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have always considerd a 'blob'to be nil points on a hole during stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, even a 6 on a par 4 where you don't get a shot.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 18, 2009)

I have always considerd a 'blob' to be nil points on a hole during stableford.
		
Click to expand...

A-ha....this is the kernel of the nut.

OK, so if I had a 6 on a par 4 hole with no shots (i.e. no points) would you mark me 6 or scribble a fat and ugly blob on the card.

I suspect you'd put me down for a 6. I also suspect (when adding up at the end) you'd describe these holes as "6 nett 6 for no points"? or am I wrong.

Maybe I'm mad, but it annoys/ed me when a player off more strokes than I waste in 3 rounds, says "you've made 34 points with 2 blobs".......if I may be so bold cool, I'd say the 6 I made with an up and down from 60 yards is a little better golf than the 10 _he_ would have made had I not suggested he put himself out of his misery after about 7 or 8 strokes.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 18, 2009)

I have always considerd a 'blob'to be nil points on a hole during stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, even a 6 on a par 4 where you don't get a shot.
		
Click to expand...

In a way, you are right but if I played with you and totted up the scores at the end, I'd call a 6 a 6 regardless.

Maybe someone off 27.6 likes to describe gross doubles as "blobs" so he can feel less bad about his crummy game.

Maybe I'll just not play with a member who enjoys scoring "banter" points against better players.

- - - - - 

The chap in question fluked his way to a good front 9 then lost it totally on the last 9. I waited for him to lose it completely then chose my moment to pass comment.

"Maybe you shouldn't have taken your 3 wood again, given that the last one never got past the ladies tee....oh, and the one before!!"


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 18, 2009)

What's the difference between no points and a blob, Dave? Nothing. A blob's a blob. You're playing stableford. No need to mark down your gross score if it's a no pointer. Waste of pencil lead in my opinion.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd still mark the score down if the holed was finished. I feel in some way cheated if I don't know how many shots I've taken for the round, so I always mark mine down on the card I'm marking for my partner. Whether he does or not doesn't really make much difference then.

In my opinion, 7 out of 10 times you hear the word 'blob' in the same sentence as the total number of points scored, it's a thinly veiled 'look how well I played, and what I could have scored' type comment.




			Maybe someone off 27.6 likes to describe gross doubles as "blobs" so he can feel less bad about his crummy game.
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to be pedantic but a gross double for a 27.6 wouldn't be a blob.

Is the red mist clouding your thought process?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2009)

A 6 on a par 4 with no shot would go down on the card I mark as a 6, nett 6, 0 points. If the hole wasn't finished (stableford) then a line in the score column and a 0 in the points. If strokeplay then the whole card is NR.

I'll almost always pick up if I can't score in a stableford - unless its a tap-in.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe someone off 27.6 likes to describe gross doubles as "blobs" so he can feel less bad about his      game.

Maybe I'll just not play with a member who enjoys scoring "banter" points against better players.
		
Click to expand...

I never opened my mouth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RGDave (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't want to be pedantic but a gross double for a 27.6 wouldn't be a blob.

Is the red mist clouding your thought process?    

Click to expand...

I'm talking about MY gross double.....his idea of being a good playing opponent was to call my double a blob....


----------



## RGDave (Oct 18, 2009)

What's the difference between no points and a blob, Dave? Nothing. A blob's a blob. You're playing stableford. No need to mark down your gross score if it's a no pointer. Waste of pencil lead in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

You surprise me on this one John. 

i.m.o. a "blob" is not finishing the hole because either you didn't or couldn't.

As a man who chases good scores I'd have put you in the "please mark my card for what is was" camp.

Yes, the red mist came down. In the golf world I live in (and enjoy) I call a good shot a good shot and a finished hole a finished hole.

I played with a newbie the other day (in a stableford) who desperately wanted to finish every hole. As we had no-one in front or behind, I agreed....come birdie or double-figure blow-out.

When he hit a good shot, I called it a good shot.....if I'd said "I'm not giving you a score, I'm blobbing you because you can't make a point"...what kind of a twit would that  make me?

This bloke "wanted" to wind me up calling doubles with no strokes "blobs"....and yes, it wound me up. I admit it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 18, 2009)

A blob in my book is a hole where i've not finished as i couldn't score and have picked up to speed up the game.

I only "blob" if me taking another putt or two is going to hold people behind us up like today.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 18, 2009)

A blob in my book is a hole where i've not finished as i couldn't score and have picked up to speed up the game.

I only "blob" if me taking another putt or two is going to hold people behind us up like today.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. This is my way of thinking.
If I'm not going to score and the putt is a waste of time, I pick up.
Doesn't often happen, and didn't happen today.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 18, 2009)

I am 100% with J_F on this...


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 18, 2009)

I can see exactly where you're coming from, Dave, and yes in the past I'd certainly like to know my gross score for the day as that's how I usually measure my performance. 

However, I think the lesson I've learned over the years is to play the game you're playing that day and forget about the gross score if it's of no relevance to the format you're playing. That path usually leads to frustration. Is 36 points with a ten on your card any worse than 36 points with a 6 on your card? Is a 5&4 win with a gross 76 better than a 5&4 win with a gross 92. 

I used to make the mistake of not being able to adjust to matchplay or texas scramble or whatever format because the gross score was always the measure of my game. Actually it's not. It's about enjoying the format for what it is.

Just mark down your gross score in strokeplay format. You'll end up much happier and less frustrated. Trust me. I've been there.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't want to be pedantic but a gross double for a 27.6 wouldn't be a blob.

Is the red mist clouding your thought process?    

Click to expand...

I'm talking about MY gross double.....his idea of being a good playing opponent was to call my double a blob....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, misunderstood.

I thought they were trying to big their own game up, not put yours down.
100% agree with you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2009)

I think what J_F says makes sense. I tend to write the score for a completed hole irrespective of format as that was the way I did it from the beginning. However if someone picks up in stableford I'll put a line in the score and a 0 in the points. If they do it in a stroke I immediately note the card, sign it and leave it in my back pocket. I'm not overly fussed about how many blobs I have in a stableford in terms of not getting points. Its about getting to and beating 36 points first and foremost or battling all the way to get as close I can. In medal its about playing all eighteen and getting a score in however painful (well it is for me anyway). I'd rather put 100 in than N/R just because I'm hacking


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2009)

If they do it in a stroke I immediately note the card, sign it and leave it in my back pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you have to keep marking it for handicap purposes?


----------



## Screwback (Oct 18, 2009)

maybe the best thing would be not to have a blob


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 18, 2009)

A blob to me is any hole where there wasn't any points scored in stableford. If I cant score on a hole I pick up , irrespective of where I am at the time (2" from hole or in the trees or chipped up to 4'). I dont give a monkeys what my oppo puts on the card , its still 0 points. The gross score is irrelevant ,if I cant score a point in stableford that to me is a blob.

The card i'm marking is a little different though , I will put them down for a 6/7 if theyve putted out and put a scratch line in the points column. If they pick up then its a scratch line in both columns


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't you have to keep marking it for handicap purposes?
		
Click to expand...

No. In strokeplay once you've picked up it's immediately an NR. None of the rest of the holes count and you're classed as missing your buffer so your handicap will go up 0.1 regardless. No need to keep marking. Homer's doing the right thing.


----------



## pigmeister (Oct 18, 2009)

If your playing stapleford and you cannot score you pick up, that hole will be a blob. Stapleford is not about gross scores, thats strokeplay, its about POINTS. Its a quick form of golf if played properly. If you or your partner can`t score you pick up and move on to the next hole.
    No wonder it takes 5 and 6 hours to play rounds of golf.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't you have to keep marking it for handicap purposes?
		
Click to expand...

No. In strokeplay once you've picked up it's immediately an NR. None of the rest of the holes count and you're classed as missing your buffer so your handicap will go up 0.1 regardless. No need to keep marking. Homer's doing the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

Not saying you're wrong, but I just want to try to understand.

I was under the impression that strokeplay cards are adjusted to max nett double-bogeys for handicap purposes, so why won't the n/r hole be a double and the rest of the card taken into account?

If I play 17 holes to 6 under my h'cap but n/r the other then I can't get cut?


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 19, 2009)

I was under the impression that strokeplay cards are adjusted to max nett double-bogeys for handicap purposes, so why won't the n/r hole be a double and the rest of the card taken into account?
		
Click to expand...

Because you haven't holed out. If you proceed to the next tee and tee off then you're disqualified. An NR'd hole means an NR'd round. It's just a polite way of pre-empting disqualification. There's no chance of you being cut. It's an automatic failure to play within your buffer zone.

On the other hand if you hole out and take a 10 or a 15 or whatever then fine. That's treated as a nett double bogey and the handicap committee could still look at cutting you if the rest of your holes were much below your handicap. But you would have to hole out on every hole. It's a fundamental strokeplay rule. The most basic in fact.

No offence, but how did you get down to 11 not knowing this? I blame the parents, you know.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't you have to keep marking it for handicap purposes?
		
Click to expand...

No. In strokeplay once you've picked up it's immediately an NR. None of the rest of the holes count and you're classed as missing your buffer so your handicap will go up 0.1 regardless. No need to keep marking. Homer's doing the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. A no pointer is a no pointer, whether it is a 10 or a no score at that hole. If you have 40 points including a no score your handicap should go down. You are a NR with respect to the medal and will appear at the bottom of the results sheet.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 19, 2009)

A blob is a big red, slimy jelly thing that eats everything in its path







in all seriousness Dave, and without wanting to seem rude, I can't help thinking you're getting a bit worked up over it. For me, a blob has always been "nil point" on a stableford hole, I've never really used the term for an N/R. 
When I played on Saturday, the guy scoring the card marked the number of strokes scored, whether it was 4 or 8, and then marked the points beside. A blob was indicated by a line in the points section. By the way, I scored my best for the year, 37 with 2 blobs  .


I've played with others who mark the hole with a line once the ability to score points has evaporated, they don't record the score. It doesn't bother me either way, I can live with whatever the others want to call it/ write it. As far as tallying up my round, I can keep my own note on that .


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2009)

No offence, but how did you get down to 11 not knowing this? I blame the parents, you know.

 

Click to expand...

I've not 'got down' to 11, it's my first handicap since I started playing again.

It still makes no sense to me, so it's a good reason it doesn't have to 

I'll take your word for it being true though, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 19, 2009)

As far as I am concerned a "blob" refers to the big fat zero you enter in the points column of the card in a stableford. I don't know and have never heard of anyone even mention a blob in medal play.

Some of the posts above regarding NRs in Medals being an automatic 0.1 are simply wrong. Correct practice is to carry on completing the card. The score for the NR hole will count as a nett double bogey for handicap purposes. So, as far as the computer is concerned you have a valid total for adjustment and if the rest of the round is good you can certainly make the buffer zone and even get cut.

I had an 8 at a par 4 the other week and still made the buffer zone due to stableford adjustment. If this had been an NR (and if my third tee shot had gone OB it would have been !!) then the result would habe been exactly the same.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 19, 2009)

In my book a blob is when you pick up during a stableford and/or get no points.

Or, when you NR in a medal.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 19, 2009)

I disagree. A no pointer is a no pointer, whether it is a 10 or a no score at that hole. If you have 40 points including a no score your handicap should go down. You are a NR with respect to the medal and will appear at the bottom of the results sheet.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're mixing up strokeplay matches with stableford ones, Ethan.I agree you can have a handicap cut in stableford with a blob. No need to hole out on every hole in that format (a blob). Every need in strokeplay otherwise your handicap can't be cut. 

Rule 3-2. Failure to Hole Out in Strokeplay 
If a competitor fails to hole out at any hole and does not correct his 
mistake before he makes a stroke on the next teeing ground or, in the 
case of the last hole of the round, before he leaves the putting green, 
he is disqualified

Rule 114 - Stableford
The marker is responsible for marking only the gross number of strokes 
at each hole where the competitorâ€™s net score earns one or more points.


----------



## Parmo (Oct 19, 2009)

If I can't score I pick up to speed play up and mark the card (well if its my partner) with a N/S or N/R.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 19, 2009)

I've just read Fyldewhite's post above and I have to say this is the first time I've ever heard this re medal rounds. I'm very sceptical personally.

I think we need Birdieman's take on that one as a handicap secretary. How can you get cut in Strokeplay when you haven't finished out a hole? You are either DQ'd or NR surely? Seems unfair to me to be honest.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 19, 2009)

A blob is an unfinished hole and only applies to stableford IMO. If someone puts the ball in the hole thats a score not a blob and thats what goes on the card, if somone asks to put a blob down after holing out you are not doing your job (as Marker) properly and should refuse.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 19, 2009)

J_F, you can't win the comp clearly as you are DQ'ed, but for your h/cap, all comps are effectively stableford anyway? You are playing in a comp to win it, but playing a qualifying course for your handicap at the same time (neatly avoiding the rule about playing in two comps simultaneously).

It would be daft (but may yet be correct) to play 37 shots down the 18th to complete a card and get a cut if you were 38 points standing on the 18th tee, in a strokeplay comp, where anying over a double is going to mean you won't win the comp. You should get cut on the 38 points.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2009)

I've just read Fyldewhite's post above and I have to say this is the first time I've ever heard this re medal rounds. I'm very sceptical personally.

I think we need Birdieman's take on that one as a handicap secretary. How can you get cut in Strokeplay when you haven't finished out a hole? You are either DQ'd or NR surely? Seems unfair to me to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to take this view too


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 19, 2009)

Regarding what Flydewhite & Murphthemog have said I've just read a piece on the SGU site for handicap conveners which says;-

"Players should be aware of the significance of the Stableford / Nett Double Bogey Adjustment. This adjustment allows a player who has a â€˜badâ€™ score on a hole(s) or does not complete a hole(s), for any reason, to continue to record a score on subsequent holes for handicap purposes. This sustains the golfing interest and at the same time provides valuable handicap information. See Clause 19." 

Now I can't find the clause 19 they're referring to but it certainly seems to support their view if it refers to strokeplay rounds.

I want a definitive answer. This is important. 

I've had many a medal round where 1 bad hole early on has caused me to NR when the subsequent holes would either have resulted in me hitting my buffer or even getting cut.

Can anyone come up with the authority for this?


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 19, 2009)

I've just read Fyldewhite's post above and I have to say this is the first time I've ever heard this re medal rounds. I'm very sceptical personally.

I think we need Birdieman's take on that one as a handicap secretary. How can you get cut in Strokeplay when you haven't finished out a hole? You are either DQ'd or NR surely? Seems unfair to me to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see how it's unfair. If someone off (say) 10 plays the course in level gross for 17 holes but (say) NR'd on the 5th then I think I'd want him looking at wouldn't you?

The principle of stableford adjustment for medal scores is to ensure that a one-off bad hole does not detract from the overall "value" of a round disproportionately. It's the same reason you ignore worse than a nett double bogey when allocating new handicaps. Therefore (for handicap purposes) it doesn't matter if you have an 8, 9, 22 or NR it will count as a nett double bogey.

As a handicap chairman myself I have seen this happen on many occasions. One further point, yes, technically you are disqualified if you fail to hole out but in many circumstances (this being one of them) a disqualified score still counts for handicapping.


----------



## Twire (Oct 19, 2009)

I've always carried on filling in my card on a Medal round after a N/R as it can be used for handicap purposes.

A couple of weeks ago, I N/R'd on the 16th and didn't complete the 17th either. The HDID computor gave me 7's for both holes, par 4's (I assume 7's, as the gross was 14 more than the 16 holes added up to).


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't see how it's unfair. If someone off (say) 10 plays the course in level gross for 17 holes but (say) NR'd on the 5th then I think I'd want him looking at wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would. But it is unfair to the extent that once you've NR'd there's no longer the pressure upon your shoulders to hold a strokeplay score together. You're playing under different circumstances from the rest of the field.

With the system as it stands it seem that I could quite happily get down to scratch without ever completing a strokeplay round. Surely that's not correct.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 19, 2009)

I disagree. A no pointer is a no pointer, whether it is a 10 or a no score at that hole. If you have 40 points including a no score your handicap should go down. You are a NR with respect to the medal and will appear at the bottom of the results sheet.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're mixing up strokeplay matches with stableford ones, Ethan.I agree you can have a handicap cut in stableford with a blob. No need to hole out on every hole in that format (a blob). Every need in strokeplay otherwise your handicap can't be cut. 

Rule 3-2. Failure to Hole Out in Strokeplay 
If a competitor fails to hole out at any hole and does not correct his 
mistake before he makes a stroke on the next teeing ground or, in the 
case of the last hole of the round, before he leaves the putting green, 
he is disqualified

Rule 114 - Stableford
The marker is responsible for marking only the gross number of strokes 
at each hole where the competitorâ€™s net score earns one or more points.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. Handicap calculation is not a rule of golf.

All rounds whether stroke, medal or bogey have handicap adjustments calculated the same way, using the stableford adjustment. The handicap system makes no such distinction. You may be DQ from the competition, although you will find a   card so submitted generally appears as NR instead, but the handicap adjustment still applies.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't see how it's unfair. If someone off (say) 10 plays the course in level gross for 17 holes but (say) NR'd on the 5th then I think I'd want him looking at wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would. But it is unfair to the extent that once you've NR'd there's no longer the pressure upon your shoulders to hold a strokeplay score together. You're playing under different circumstances from the rest of the field.

With the system as it stands it seem that I could quite happily get down to scratch without ever completing a strokeplay round. Surely that's not correct.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies to OP as this has moved on a tad but what you say is absolutely correct, a player could do that by just playing in stablefords should he want to.

I can see that the pressure isn't the same after NR'ing and I'm sure this is why many players believe stablefords are easier to play in. However, for "handicapping purposes" <u>every</u> competition is a stableford. The computer scores the medal round as a stableford and arrives at often a different figure for your nett score than is on the card.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 19, 2009)

I stand corrected, Ethan. I realise the rules of the game and handicap regulations aren't the same (in fact they now seem at greater variance than they ever were) but at least I've learned something today. My apologies.

Note to self. Always NR at the first and take the pressure off. Will be down to 5 in no time.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 19, 2009)

I stand corrected, Ethan. I realise the rules of the game and handicap regulations aren't the same (in fact they now seem at greater variance than they ever were) but at least I've learned something today. My apologies.

Note to self. Always NR at the first and take the pressure off. Will be down to 5 in no time.



Click to expand...

No apology necessary! The rules on this have changed over the years, and seem to be applied differently in different clubs.

I always play a stableford round as stroke against gross par anyway, and don't count the points until the end.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 19, 2009)

A blob is an unfinished hole and only applies to stableford IMO. If someone puts the ball in the hole that's a score not a blob and thats what goes on the card, if somone asks to put a blob down after holing out you are not doing your job (as Marker) properly and should refuse.
		
Click to expand...

THANK YOU.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 20, 2009)

a blob is a hole on which you score 0 Stableford points irrespective of whether you putt out or not, just as in tennis 0 is returned as 'love'.  simples


----------



## RGDave (Oct 20, 2009)

a blob is a hole on which you score 0 Stableford points irrespective of whether you putt out or not, just as in tennis 0 is returned as 'love'.  simples
		
Click to expand...

I am accepting this now, just about.

I only ever used the term "blob" to describe an unfinished hole. That's how I always did it and will continue along those lines.

I realise (with hindsight, and thanks to comments on here) that the issue wasn't with the "term", more with the way it was presented to me after a rather unfriendly game.

Interesting to note that *when*, for a moment after the game someone (from the 4-ball) suggested I avoided entering N/Rs on the computer and "make up" a probable gross score (for what reason, I know not) then the whole issue was called into question.

I have made a mental note not to play with one of these guys again.

t.b.h. I think he was just trying to wind me up.......


I have no intention of describing a hard-fought double (with  no shots) a blob (from me or a fellow competitor), but if folk want to call it that, then I need to desensitise myself to the connotation that I didn't actually finish the hole.

End of.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 22, 2009)

I disagree. A no pointer is a no pointer, whether it is a 10 or a no score at that hole. If you have 40 points including a no score your handicap should go down. You are a NR with respect to the medal and will appear at the bottom of the results sheet.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're mixing up strokeplay matches with stableford ones, Ethan.I agree you can have a handicap cut in stableford with a blob. No need to hole out on every hole in that format (a blob). Every need in strokeplay otherwise your handicap can't be cut. 

Rule 3-2. Failure to Hole Out in Strokeplay 
If a competitor fails to hole out at any hole and does not correct his 
mistake before he makes a stroke on the next teeing ground or, in the 
case of the last hole of the round, before he leaves the putting green, 
he is disqualified

Rule 114 - Stableford
The marker is responsible for marking only the gross number of strokes 
at each hole where the competitorâ€™s net score earns one or more points.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. Handicap calculation is not a rule of golf.

All rounds whether stroke, medal or bogey have handicap adjustments calculated the same way, using the stableford adjustment. The handicap system makes no such distinction. You may be DQ from the competition, although you will find a   card so submitted generally appears as NR instead, but the handicap adjustment still applies.
		
Click to expand...

I sent an email to the EGU and got a reply from their SSS and Handicapping guy conforming there is no difference between a medal and stableford, and a no score simply counts as 0 points for handicapping purposes.


----------

